# Sonax Polymer NetShield long term review



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's now 5 months since I applied Sonax's Polymer Net Shield (PNS) to my 350z, and the big question is - how did it do? I took 2 extra days off last weekend to do my summer prep but tonsillitis put pay to that, so I need to wait until I have a few days spare again to give it the full works. In the meantime, its regular washing until then.

It hadn't been washed for a month and we've had the dusty rain. It hasn't rained much, but what we've had has been dirty! What this does show is that when it rains, the water still beads strongly:



The wash is just a simple snowfoam, 2 bucket wash and dry. In testing the PNS I haven't been topping it with anything to see exactly how it performs over time. The car isn't garaged so is out in all weathers. With the daily, I've been running an alternative strategy - using Sonax's 'Quick Detailer' (but which really is a spray sealant) Brilliant Shine Detailer (BSD) as a drying aid every 3rd wash. I wash and dry the Zed first so there's no BSD contaminating the result.

So straight onto the snowfoaming (Carchem which is applied at a 5% ratio at the panel). Recently started using this, been using Bilt Hamber's very Impressive Autofoam, but the Carchem deal piqued my interest. It's good, certainly up there with Bilt Hamber, which is as far as I am concerned the best I have used.



Attacked the daily too


Posted Image

Left to dwell



And rinsed





Onto the 2 bucket wash, I use Autoglym's Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo - It's a decent shampoo, doesn't sud much but is fairly slick and cleans well. I had it for really cheap so I have loads to get through. Works plenty good enough. The key with both the foaming and shampooing is to use products that aren't harsh or dilutions that are correct. Too strong and you'll put unnecessary strain on any last stage product you are using. The same goes on wheels, if you have protected those too.

Post wash rinse







The shampoo's benefit to most people is that it helps rinse quickly. I tried to get some sheeting but the PNS is a beader and basically confused the shampoo's rinsing quality.





For comparison, this the daily last applied with BSD as a drying aid a month ago.





All done







So, before I say what I've learned I need to clarify that I'm dead lazy so I like things easy peasy. The PNS is certainly that, it applies easily, and over the last 5 months has kept the car cleaner than typical waxes, and a snowfoaming gets the car 90% clean. Furthermore, as the pictures show, it is still very much evident on the paint and could go on a few months more I'm sure. Of course, it isn't as insanely beady as it was when first applied, but is still about as beady as most decent sealants and waxes are after about a week, after 5 months! If I were to use BSD as a drying aid, even after every 3rd or 4th wash, I think you could keep up the protection indefinitely.

Of course it's wise to decontaminate, clay and polish your car at least once a year, but I'm confident that PNS is durable enough to last in between those sessions, especially if an occasional top up of BSD is also used. I do it twice a year and it clearly has easily seen through winter. It hasn't been particularly harsh here, but given how strongly it still performs, I have confidence that it could deal with worse. Post clean the paint still has a sharpness and reflectivity to it that is impressive.

Overall, for £13, I have to say I'm extremely impressed by this product. People may say it can be grabby, but by using damp applicators that helps. I have found it a breeze to use, and seeing as it easily lasts 5 months (the can itself says up to 6 months, but I think it can go further) then it's a very low maintenance product for people who aren't a fan of the whole detailing regime but want an easy to use product to protect their paint.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great review  I've used a similar regime on my VXR. Applied 2 layers of PNS back on 20th November and topped it up with BSD about once a month there after. 

Around the end of February I found the protection wasn't performing quite as well on the bottom of the car particularly where spray from the wheels contacts the paint, but there was still great beading and water ran off quickly everywhere else. I've just done my summer strip down and after all the pre wash and wash stages there was still evidence that PNS was still doing its thing. So I got 5 months longevity too which is impressive for a £12 product. I will be investing in another can once the carnauba season is done lol


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This is the 'natural' beading following yesterday's rain:






I think you'll agree, pretty impressive for 5 months outside over winter.

I'm keen to try Gyeon CanCoat to see how it compares, seems to be the closest product I can think of on the market to it.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Very impressive. Glad to see someone doing a real world test on a product


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Impressive. How often you wash it and how many mails you have been driven?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's washed on average about once a fortnight.

It's my weekend car so doesn't do huge miles, but it's the car I'll take on long journeys so gets some action. I'd say maybe about 2500 miles, but when not driven it's parked where the photos are taken.


----------

